# Heart and gizzards.



## link (Feb 23, 2019)

My wife picked ip some chicken hearts and gizzards thinking she would make a treat for the dogs. I got the Sous Vide cooker going last night to try making pork ribs (Post that later tonight) so I figured why not.
Tossed the hearts and gizzards with bbq seasoning and into a bag. 165 degrees for 10 hours tossed them with a bit of flour and more bbq seasoning.  Into a cast iron with gurkey fat and breakfast is made.

Man are these good! They melt in your mouth (even the gizzards).

Thanks for looking
Link


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2019)

They sure look good...   I'm a big fan of gizzards and hearts.....  

.....
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 23, 2019)

They also make great chicken and dumplings.

Warren


----------



## kit s (Feb 23, 2019)

Well that does look good, though you guys can have my livers, but those gizzards oh my.Love em.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 23, 2019)

Here is my favourite recipe for chicken gizzards if you wanna try...

Fry in the pan twice as much than gizzards amount of red onion untill onion became glossy..  add bay leaf and SPG spice.. add gizzards, water and white wine.. let it simmer for half an hour....in smaller pan, add oil and one ts red paprika... when paprika starts sizzling add it to the pot and simmer for another 15 min... in a mean time chill the wine.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> Here is my favourite recipe for chicken gizzards if you wanna try...
> 
> Fry in the pan twice as much than gizzards amount of red onion untill onion became glossy..  add bay leaf and SPG spice.. add gizzards, water and white wine.. let it simmer for half an hour....in smaller pan, add oil and one ts red paprika... when paprika starts sizzling add it to the pot and simmer for another 15 min... in a mean time chill the wine.



That sound very good. May have to give it a try. Thanks


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> They also make great chicken and dumplings.
> 
> Warren



Wait... what?  Gizzards in chix & dumplings?  Do tell!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2019)

SunnyDC said:


> Wait... what?  Gizzards in chix & dumplings?  Do tell!



Sunny my grandmother made this a lot no other meat just the gizzards and hearts.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 24, 2019)

That sounds kind of amazing. I wonder if I could find any around here...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2019)

I have seen them in Food Loin.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 24, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I have seen them in Food Loin.
> 
> Warren



Thanks! I am now on a mission to find some.  :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2019)

Take a Saturday ride over to the shore and I will tell you where to get some. About 20 miles from the bridge. Also just remembered there is a Amish Market in Annapolis too.

Suuny thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 25, 2019)

I've done gizzards too, but I went lower temp for longer.  They were ok, needed more time, or a higher temp as they weren't as tender as I'd hoped for. Might try them again at 165 and see how they do. Thanks!


----------



## kawboy (Feb 25, 2019)

I've been doing my gizzards 'buffalo' style. Deep fry them plain and then toss in buffalo sauce. Not real fancy, but cant do the breaded anymore. Deep fried gizzards were my favorite snowmobile / motorcycle pit-stop food.


----------



## link (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks all, I was not sure how this topic would go over. Figured I would be the only one who liked them. My wife thinks I am crazy and will not come near them.

Link


----------

